# dead batteries



## Mark Spohn (Oct 18, 2017)

I own a 2014 Airstream. I have 3 solar panels. I've recently moved from S.Calif to N.Calif 
With the constant sunshine in S.Calif my two batteries were always charged up. Now it seems to be the opposite. When I turn off the main battery switch to the trailer, the only current which constitutes a small draw on the batteries is the propane leak detector  and the digital clock in the entertainment unit.
I'm curious if physically disconnecting the batteries  would help leave a partial charge in them ?
Now I've removed both batteries and have them on my workbench in my garage,  connected to a battery charger, trying to recharge them fully;  but like I said above,  after a camping trip, should I physically disconnect them ?


----------



## Mark Spohn (Oct 18, 2017)

Mark Spohn said:


> I own a 2014 Airstream. I have 3 solar panels. I've recently moved from S.Calif to N.Calif
> With the constant sunshine in S.Calif my two batteries were always charged up. Now it seems to be the opposite. When I turn off the main battery switch to the trailer, the only current which constitutes a small draw on the batteries is the propane leak detector  and the digital clock in the entertainment unit.
> I'm curious if physically disconnecting the batteries  would help leave a partial charge in them ?
> Now I've removed both batteries and have them on my workbench in my garage,  connected to a battery charger, trying to recharge them fully;  but like I said above,  after a camping trip, should I physically disconnect them ?


Thank you,


----------



## JoshB (Oct 19, 2017)

Not necessarily; if you have any 12V appliance in your RV that always takes a pull on the aux batteries you will get discharge. 

Batteries will discharge due to atmospheric conditions - if it is hot they discharge and cold discharge more quickly. If they are lead acid batteries the stated amperage is a guide; under 'working' situations you will only get 50% of the capacity of the batteries. Its worth noting that the lifespan of a aux battery is 2 years under 'normal' usage.

If the aux batteries have fully discharged and they are lead acid or gel - they won't be properly redeemable. You will develop sulphur build-up on the cell mesh and they will discharge extremely quickly. 

What voltage or amp output is your bench charger?


----------



## Mark Spohn (Oct 19, 2017)

JoshB said:


> Not necessarily; if you have any 12V appliance in your RV that always takes a pull on the aux batteries you will get discharge.
> 
> Batteries will discharge due to atmospheric conditions - if it is hot they discharge and cold discharge more quickly. If they are lead acid batteries the stated amperage is a guide; under 'working' situations you will only get 50% of the capacity of the batteries. Its worth noting that the lifespan of a aux battery is 2 years under 'normal' usage.
> 
> ...


Josh ~ Thank you for your time & info. Regarding the charger, it has 3 settings;  one for 6 volt, one for a quick 12 volt charge & one for a slow charge.  I usually set it at 12 volt slow charge. Regarding atmospheric conditions, I live at the beach in Trinidad,  CA.  It's cooler here (than Pasadena, CA - where I'm from) . . and more humidity.
At the RV storage facility,  the solar panels receive mostly indirect light. The batteries are AGM type.
Again, thank you  ~ Mark


----------



## Steven Hite (Feb 1, 2018)

I found these external battery charger studs that can be used to keep the batteries in their location and charge them from the outside:
https://www.organizedobie.com/Battery-Accessories
Hope this helps!


----------



## packnrat (Mar 2, 2018)

lucky for me, i can keep my rv in the drive. and pluged in.
but sounds like yours is in a parking lot. with shade.
how much solar do you have?
got a quality controler?
can you plug in?
if any style lead acid, if more than three years old = core charge.
but then how long will the rv be in "storage"??
buy new the week before going out. keep them charged.
sad the more "civilized" and tech happy. the more juice we use.
most all coaches ( very old may be exempt) will burn some juce even when your not there.
if you can not get enougth solar to keep the batts happy. then take them out and put in your garage on a maint type of charger.
think motorcycle here. about $60-$70usd for qualty.


----------

